# Take a look at mounting location for Zivan Charger. Is this ok?



## Carroll_1 (Dec 18, 2007)

My truck's a standard cab; I mounted the charger vertically to the back cab wall, between the seats. Ran the output through a grommet and under the cab to the engine compartment. Then I got lazy, so I just run the power cord out my drivers window while charging.


----------



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

My first truck, I mounted my Zivan just like you plan to. Had to keep a window open and the seat forward to let heat out. I used cord grips to send the power and HV wires out the bottom of the cab. They seal tight and are easy to use, and come in many sizes. I believe my power cord made it all the way to the fuel door.


----------



## willitwork (Apr 9, 2008)

F16bmathis said:


> My first truck, I mounted my Zivan just like you plan to. Had to keep a window open and the seat forward to let heat out. I used cord grips to send the power and HV wires out the bottom of the cab. They seal tight and are easy to use, and come in many sizes. I believe my power cord made it all the way to the fuel door.


 
So you think I would be ok with how I would like to mount it then? Even though you had heat in cab, there were no other problems with mounting it like that?
thanks


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

Zivan Manual FYI

It does talk about installation methods.

http://www.zivanusa.com/pdf/NG5-7-9.pdf


----------



## willitwork (Apr 9, 2008)

tj4fa said:


> Zivan Manual FYI
> 
> It does talk about installation methods.
> 
> http://www.zivanusa.com/pdf/NG5-7-9.pdf


Thanks for the info, that pretty much is the same info in the NG3 manual. I guess I was expecting more along the lines of how to wire the connectors, guage of wire, wire directly to batteries or junction box... I'm finding much of the EV products I buy have little to no instructions with them.
I appreciate your answer.


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

willitwork said:


> Thanks for the info, that pretty much is the same info in the NG3 manual. I guess I was expecting more along the lines of how to wire the connectors, guage of wire, wire directly to batteries or junction box... I'm finding much of the EV products I buy have little to no instructions with them.
> I appreciate your answer.


I found this build Googling around. Maybe some of the photos there might help you with your connections. 

http://volt914.blogspot.com/2007/10/fan-power-mod.html


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

I've read somewhere the Zivan chargers should be mounted with the fans up so as to reap the benefits of convection and not make the fans work harder than they have to... or else that's just my faulty memory acting up again.


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> *I've read somewhere the Zivan chargers should be mounted with the* *fans up* so as to reap the benefits of convection and not make the fans work harder than they have to... or else that's just my faulty memory acting up again.


That is correct...

Zivan Manual 
•​​​​Preferably the charger should be installed in the vertical position with the fan facing up. The​
horizontal installation is allowed. Never install in the vertical position with the fan facing down.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

also.... you may want to think about your wire route for getting 120vac to your charging interlock relay (if you are installing one). Some people put microswitch on fuel door, or leads from plug receptacle, or... I found out from Zivan that you can use the 'C' and 'NO' terminals from the AUX1 to get some 120vac. Only issue with that is that there will NOT be any voltage if there is some other fault and the zivan is not actually operational.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

OK, so sideways is fine, but not with the fans down. Forgot the sideways part, but remembered there was some advice about orientation of the mounting...


----------

